# Hutch Rebel Heat Monster



## wkpoor

Just got back from my neighbors machine shop. I have never seen a stove like his Hutch Rebel. That thing can throw heat like nothing I've seen before. Its 33 degrees here today with some wind, basically just a raw damp day. His shop is 26x60. Half way across it was 80 degrees. 3 foot from the stove it was searing heat. Even the old Nashua wouldn't have been close to what this thing was doing. Its basically nothing but a big (36x36x24) box made of 1/4 boiler plate with no baffle.  2 cast doors on the front. There is an uninsulated 9' garage door in the room too and single pane windows. Half the time when I'm over there the service door is open and he is in there working with a tee shirt on. Don't know anything about wood consumption and I'm sure he could care less, there just ain't know other (especially EPA) stove that could do what that baby is doing. He used to heat it with a gas overhead furnace. It was always chilly and the machines were cold to touch. Now they are warm, so warm I think the machines help hold the heat in the place. Sometimes it just takes brute force to get a job done.


----------



## BrotherBart

U.S. Steel has a few EPA certified heaters in their plants that throw pretty good heat too. Ain't gonna put one of  those in my living room either.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## wkpoor

Actually I was thinking to myself about how this thing was used in a house. He bought it off an individual at their residence so someone at one time probably did have it in their living room or kitchen, but man, what a beast that would have been in a house. But I guess its like everything else in life that has been downsized and still gets the job done. I used to drive a 69 Impala to work, now I drive a Cobalt. I still get there just use a 10th the fuel to do it. I look at the chainsaw my Dad used to cut with in the 50's and 60's or even a 20hp tractor compared to one today. Everything in life is smaller, most is better, but somethings just got to be big to do the job me thinks.


----------



## BrotherBart

1973 was the year that it was mandated that cars had to burn unleaded gas. That was going to be the end of the automobile. Now they sip gas and run a hole in the wind. In 1988 it was going to be the end of the wood stove for heating. And I wish to heck that this 2006 stove of mine had been around when I bought that 650 pound tank in 1985.

Sometimes some of you guys remind me of my grandfather. He walked off the farm the day he couldn't make a living farming with mules anymore and wouldn't buy a tractor.  :lol: 

Ended up slinging hash in a diner.


----------



## Loco Gringo

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Sometimes some of you guys remind me of my grandfather. He walked off the farm the day he couldn't make a living farming with mules anymore and wouldn't buy a tractor.  :lol:
> 
> Ended up slinging hash in a diner.


Im so old fashioned too. I would like to have met that fella.


----------



## BrotherBart

Loco Gringo said:
			
		

> Im so old fashioned too. I would like to have met that fella.



There must be some of B.R. in his grandson. He died in 1973 and I am still heating my house the same way he did. Just not stuck on trying to convince the world how great that pre-EPA stoves are. Hell, B.R. would have even recognized a smarter mule.


----------



## wkpoor

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Loco Gringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so old fashioned too. I would like to have met that fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be some of B.R. in his grandson. He died in 1973 and I am still heating my house the same way he did. Just not stuck on trying to convince the world how great that pre-EPA stoves are. Hell, B.R. would have even recognized a smarter mule.
Click to expand...

I think you have totally missed my point. Basically efficiency comes at a cost too. Less performance. And in most situations its a good trade off. My 69 might have guzzled gas but it could haul more load, pull a trailer and go fast when needed. I'm willing to forgo those things for the cost of gas. New stoves are cute very efficient  and clean burning, but don't put out quit the heat. However in todays well insulated tighter homes thats a good thing. No matter what the subject , its all about smaller, lighter, more efficient. Sometimes we get lucky and you can add faster to that. Then there is economics which almost always trump everything.


----------



## BrotherBart

Moving to the Classic Stove room.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

Really? I thought I owned the only Hutch in N America.
I have to agreee they do work well. 

Pic's? (not because I don't believe you but because I was wondering how it compares to my insert)
TIA


----------



## Rebel Wood

There are more Rebels out there. I have 2 myself, 1 freestanding, 1 Insert.  Both from 1983. Freestanding is a close clone of a Fisher Grandma Bear, and is bullet proof. Heat production is great, and from what I read on here fuel consumption not that bad. I also think of upgrading, but the hassle of the operation of a new stove seems too great. Formula for the Hutch is match+ fuel= heat. The only variable is the use of a flue damper. Great stoves for the cost back in the day.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

Rebel Wood said:
			
		

> There are more Rebels out there. I have 2 myself, 1 freestanding, 1 Insert.  Both from 1983. Freestanding is a close clone of a Fisher Grandma Bear, and is bullet proof. Heat production is great, and from what I read on here fuel consumption not that bad. I also think of upgrading, but the hassle of the operation of a new stove seems too great. Formula for the Hutch is match+ fuel= heat. The only variable is the use of a flue damper. Great stoves for the cost back in the day.



I have to agree on all points, I like my Hutch insert, huge firebox in comparison to most on this site, great heat producer even for an insert, bulletproof, clean burning, and from what I can tell about average in consumption as well.
I have no damper but I do have an adjustable baffle, a 1/2" Steel plate that slides in and out on some welded angle iron guides to partially block the opening to the flue.


----------



## fbelec

ketten that is one of the biggest fireboxs i've seen. i thought i had a big firebox on the defiant. how long will that big guy hold a fire?


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

I don't know the max time as I never stuffed it completly full, get's too hot. I have had blower discharge temps in the 280Â° degree range, you can't stand within 3' of it when it's that hot.  I try to get a 9 hour burn out of it as that is the amount of time I spend out of the house at work. To me burn time is enough coals to easily refire, not visible flames.

The fire box is 25" wide 25" tall and 18" deep. I try to cut my firewood at 18" and load it e-w, this leaves roughly 3-4' clearance on each side. I'm thinking of going to 20 or 22", might help extend burn times.

Hard to see the scale in this pic but the tiles in front of the hearth are 18", top of the mantle is around 68"


----------



## wkpoor

I'll get a pic next time I'm down there in the shop. Its almost amazing what that thing can do for a simple as it is. Or maybe its just the simple fact he has a larger fire going in that monster box that makes it put off so much heat. I dunno but the ultra simple gets the job done in his shop.


----------



## afptl

saw one of these hutch rebels on craigslist and thought I would post the picture.  I had no idea what you all were talking about until now!


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

Thanks for posting the pic's. Wish mine had the Fisher style air controls on the doors like that one does.


----------

